
Fontgate: Anachronistic typography topples defense in Panama Papers case - lauritz
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jul/13/fontgate-microsoft-wikipedia-and-the-scandal-threatening-the-pakistani-pm
======
detaro
duplicate, please help keep down the noise and check before submitting!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14751358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14751358)

